# Jumping, biting, nipping-11 Month Old Female Golden Retriever Puppy-HELP!



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I would think she could use some training classes. With all of you.

Also, scaring dogs does not promote good behavior, it just promotes fear.
And fearful dogs may turn their fear on others, such as your young children.

It is not easy raising young children with young dogs. They all need to learn to respect each other and that means boundaries and rules for dogs and children.
I had 3 children under 7 in our home with 2 young dogs. My children learned how to make the dogs sit, stay, etc, all the commands. And they also learned to not tease or antagonize and to love our dogs.
My children had to follow two big rules in my house: 
Don't hurt the dogs in any way and don't litter.

The dogs were taught gentleness around the children.
Everyone was on board after awhile and it got easier.

In addition, my Ollie can be a bit mouthy at times still. Mostly now it is when he is either bored , or he is overtired. I have learned to recognize both states and try to keep him well exercised and retire him when he needs it.

Good luck.


----------



## Kylie's Mom (Jun 23, 2013)

It seems like training is needed for your Golden girl. Has anyone had any training classes with her? Did you get her as an 8 wk old puppy? Or did you just get your puppy?
Puppies can be easily trained, but it takes time, patience and consistent work to make your puppy into a great family pet.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm confused. Isn't a GSD a German Shepherd? Yet the picture is a Golden.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

How much exercise is she getting? Goldens need lots and lots of exercise both physical and mental.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

It sounds like she spends most of her day outside and away from the family? If so, that's part of the reason she is so over-the-top excited when she comes inside. Right now, coming inside is a novelty, hence it's exciting to her. If she could spend more time in the house during the day, she will start to settle down more.

She needs at least one really good, long walk a day. If you want to wear her out mentally while on the walk, have her do obedience exercises every 20-30 feet. Have her sit, down, wait over and over during the walk. When you get home, she will be physically and mentally tired, which will lead to a calmer puppy.

Also, if your kids are running around the house squealing and overall making typical kid noises, that's going to hype her up, too. Calm feeds calm.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds like she's a normal puppy that has been left on her own too much.

!. Your husband needs to stop yelling and scaring her. She will never bloom into a "golden retriever" if she's afraid. In fact, she will become more and more protective of herself and reactive to people. 

2. She needs to get into obedience classes as soon as possible. The whole family needs to attend with her and take turns working with her. Everyone needs to learn how to work with her.

3. She needs a lot of more exercise to tire her and burn up some of that excitement.

4. Leaving her outside on a chain doesn't teach her anything. It just ramps up the energy and excitement level for when she gets back in the house.

Goldens love to be part of the family. They don't understand being left outside as punishment for not behaving. It takes time but you can show her how to be a Golden Retriever. They aren't born that way....it takes time, patience and practice.


----------



## HollyChristmas2012 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies!
Holly is walked almost every evening (1/4-1/2 mile), weather permitting. 
She has never been chained, nor will she ever be chained! We have a very large back yard. She is outside quite a bit unfortunately. I would love nothing more than to have her inside as much as possible. I just need to break her of the constant nipping and jumping. I cannot have her doing that to the kids. Those are my main issues. She was sent to a private trainer 3 months ago but he really only taught her basic commands. I've trained PetSmart training and I suppose it depends on the trainer, but it was not effective. The click training they promote just doesn't work with 2 kids in the house. I certainly welcome any advice or tips especially coming from GRD owners who have the knowledge and experience! Thanks again.


----------



## HollyChristmas2012 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies!
Holly is walked almost every evening (1/4-1/2 mile), weather permitting. 
She has never been chained, nor will she ever be chained! We have a very large back yard. She is outside quite a bit unfortunately. I would love nothing more than to have her inside as much as possible. I just need to break her of the constant nipping and jumping. I cannot have her doing that to the kids. Those are my main issues. She was sent to a private trainer 3 months ago but he really only taught her basic commands. I've trained PetSmart training and I suppose it depends on the trainer, but it was not effective. The click training they promote just doesn't work with 2 kids in the house. I certainly welcome any advice or tips especially coming from GRD owners who have the knowledge and experience! Thanks again.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

We walk about 3-4 miles a day (two walks of 1.5 to 2 miles each) and Maddie goes to doggie day care four hours a day. And, we play frisbee on those walks so she's getting some running in. I would have a crazy dog if she weren't getting at least this much exercise. And Maddie is a very calm golden by nature.


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Even though it is not ideal could you leash her to something (a heavy table? or something else) so that she could be with the family but still be contained? 

As long as she is kept from being in the house with the family the longer it will take for her to not be over the top excited when she finally does get in the house. It will _always_ be new and exciting and bring out the jumping bitey land shark. She is just beside herself with JOY!! and excitement when she gets in and does not how to deal with it!


----------



## HollyChristmas2012 (Nov 15, 2013)

I will try that! I just want her inside more often. I know she is just super excited to be inside. It takes her a looooong time to calm down and of course the kids wind her up. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## HollyChristmas2012 (Nov 15, 2013)

Sounds like I need to start walking her more, too!
I run 5ks all of the time. I just don't want to run with her and overheat her. I live in southern Alabama and I do not believe (correct me if I am wrong) that Golden's should be running long distances?
I live in small subdivision and outside of our subdivision is a very busy street. So I can't walk her as far as I'd like.
There's also a "barkpark" I sometimes take her to-she loves other dogs.


----------



## Luv2teach (Feb 2, 2013)

I have a 14 month old golden who use to jump and playfully nip. We found that if someone play wrestled with him and allowed him to play bite or if anyone let him play with their hands then the nipping would return. It was only after we were consistent with his training and only used toys when we played with him that he stopped nipping. 

We found that his jumping would return if we grabbed his paws to say hi when he jumped or if we playfully encouraged him to jump. Again the jumping stopped after we were consistent with his training. It took everyone: kids, parents and visitors to be consistent. I'd recommend you contact your local golden retriever club and find someone who can come into your home to help.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't think that at 11 months, she should be running, but in a few more months, there's no reason she couldn't run 5Ks with you. Just build her up somewhat slowly. I run 5Ks with my 7 year old golden a couple of times a week. I'm in NC and it can be warm here. If it's summer time, I run with him really early in the morning. This time of year, we run around 8-9 AM on the weekends.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

HollyChristmas2012 said:


> Sounds like I need to start walking her more, too!
> I run 5ks all of the time. I just don't want to run with her and overheat her. I live in southern Alabama and I do not believe (correct me if I am wrong) that Golden's should be running long distances?
> I live in small subdivision and outside of our subdivision is a very busy street. So I can't walk her as far as I'd like.
> There's also a "barkpark" I sometimes take her to-she loves other dogs.


This is super good news to me! As fostermom says, wait a few more month and you will have a great running companion.

Meanwhile, get her in the house, teach your kidlettes how to behave around her, take her to obedience classes and this may actually work.


----------

